

Monitoring tool for the Ripple Network - ledgermonitor
http://ledgermonitor.herokuapp.com/app

======
iamdanfox
I tried the name `~SnapSwap` to actually get into this app. (I found this from
a 'Popular Gateways' page [1].)

The blank input field isn't a super friendly way to show people your product
if they haven't encountered Ripple before (like myself)... a little blog post
about what Ripple is and why you made ledgermonitor would be cool!

[1]: [https://ripple.com/knowledge_center/gateway-
information/](https://ripple.com/knowledge_center/gateway-information/)

